# "Does this Dress......



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2013)

make me look cute or what?"  




I know Christmas has passed but I found this dress for $4! I couldn't pass it up! After some slight modifications to the straps I was able to squeeze it on. Not a perfect portrait by no means but I still like 'em. I'm starting to get rusty w/ my lights.  I need more practice!


----------



## quinn (Jan 23, 2013)

Very cute! Roxy is a great model!


----------



## carver (Jan 23, 2013)

Cute for sure


----------



## Hoss (Jan 23, 2013)

I'd love to hear how Roxy feels about it.  Cute shots, Crickett.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks y'all! 

Hoss she actually don't seem to mind having the dress on!


----------



## rip18 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes!  I can see that she'll be allowed to wear that dress for photo ops for a bit!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 23, 2013)

Little Miss Roxy Claus - gotta love it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2013)

That second shot is a classic!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2013)

rip18 said:


> Yes!  I can see that she'll be allowed to wear that dress for photo ops for a bit!





wvdawg said:


> Little Miss Roxy Claus - gotta love it!





Nicodemus said:


> That second shot is a classic!



Thanks y'all! I did have to bribe her w/ Cheerios!


----------



## jigman (Jan 24, 2013)

Thats a great shot,My wife and I also have a Boston Terrier his name is Harley.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 24, 2013)

jigman said:


> Thats a great shot,My wife and I also have a Boston Terrier his name is Harley.



Oh my gosh......he is sooooo cute & his face is like Roxy's. I haven't seen any other Boston w/ a face marked like that.


----------



## John I. Shore (Jan 24, 2013)

Great shots, thanks for sharing.

John I.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> make me look cute or what?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tooooo CUte!!!! and the outfit is too!!!!


----------

